# Thoughts on this Toggenburg Buckling



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

He was born in March 2016. Pros and cons on him? Getting too late in the year to shave for pictures.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm no dairy judge but hopefully this will bump your post up and someone more knowledgeable will comment! A little tough to judge his topline, rump, and rear leg angulation because of the funny squat he is doing in the first photo!

Did you breed him?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice width!


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

I know! He wouldn't stand right. I guess this time of year just messes with him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Could they send pics of him just out and about, not set up? I'm afraid in a more natural stance, that rump would be quite steep. He also seems short bodied. How's his dam's udder?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I was thinking the exact same 2 things you just said. Looks a little short bodied and a little steep over the rump. Id ask for maybe a video of him walking around and set up shots. Pedigree link?


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

His dam is the 2016 1st place 4yr at nationals
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=T001789208


----------

